# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Προς ομάδα VoIP (και όποιον άλλον)

## xaotikos

Λοιπόν μετά την ιδέα του Τάσου (B52) ο οποίος μου σύστησε ένα αρκετά ωραίο utility των windows, το dialer, έκατσα και έκανα ένα tutorial.
Αναφέρεται πιο πολύ στην λειτουργία της εφαρμογής μιας και με αυτή πολύ εύκολα *όλοι* οι χρήστες του AWMN μπορούν να επικοινωνούν μέσω των gatekeepers και όχι me netmeeting (που δεν είναι και το καλύτερο).

Αυτό που θα ήθελα από την ομάδα ή όποιον άλλον γνωρίζει είναι να κάνει παρατηρήσεις/ διορθώσεις στο κείμενο. Δεν κατέχω πολύ το άθλημα και πιθανόν να έχω λαθάκια σε αριθμοδότηση κλπ.

Όποιες άλλες διορθώσεις ευπρόσδεκτες φυσικά...

----------


## MerNion

μία μικρή προσθήκη.. το dialer μπορεί να ξεκινήσει και δίνοντας "dialer" στο start>run...

----------


## ocean

Μπράβο Κίμωνα....
Προτείνω το thread να γίνει sticky, υπόμνημα κλπ κλπ

----------


## john70

Αψογα !!!! ,

Μήπως ξέρεις τι "τρώει" απο πλευράς BW ?

----------


## xaotikos

> Αψογα !!!! ,
> 
> Μήπως ξέρεις τι "τρώει" απο πλευράς BW ?


Δεν έχω ιδέα  ::  
Υπάρχει καμια προσθήκη, σχόλιο, αλλαγή που θα θέλατε να γίνει? Ιδίως στο θέμα Voip στο awmn...

Αν τελειώσει το κάνω ένα pdf και το στέλνω στα tutorials.

----------


## Billgout

Άψογο. Ακολουθησα τις οδηγίες και σε 10 λεπτα όλα ήταν στμένα.....
Το έιχαμε δοκιμάσει κάποτε με το Β52 αλλα ήταν εποχές του ... χαλκού  ::  (δεν υπήρχαν GKs)
Μπράβο Κίμωνα  ::

----------


## BaBiZ

Να υποθέσω ότι στα 2000 δεν θα παίξει... Δεν υπάρχει η επιλογή "Use H.323 gatekeeper". Σωστά?

----------


## mindfox

Κίμωνα, συγχαρητήρια για το πολύ κατατοπιστικό Howto. 
Τρομάρα μου, συντονιστής ομάδας VoIP και ακόμα τρέχω (ή μάλλον δεν έχω ακόμα αρχίσει να τρέχω) να μαζέψω την ομάδα...

Μου έβαλες τα γυαλιά μπρε παιδί!!!  ::  

Σχετικά με την τελευταία ερώτηση:



> Να υποθέσω ότι στα 2000 δεν θα παίξει... Δεν υπάρχει η επιλογή "Use H.323 gatekeeper". Σωστά?


Και βέβαια μπορεί. Απλώς τα μενού είναι άλλα:

1) Από το Tools->Options επιλέγεις το Phone and Modem options
2) Από το νέο παράθυρο που εμφανίζεται, επιλέγεις την καρτέλλα Advanced και θα βρεις το "Microsoft H.323 TAPI provider". Επέλεξε το Configure και μπορείς να του δώσεις Gateway ή/και Proxy. Ο Proxy λογικά λειτουργεί με τη λογική του Gatekeeper.
Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι δεν έχω βρει ακόμα πως να δίνεις authentication details (username κλπ)
Θα το βρω μόλις έχω λίγο χρόνο (αυτό δε βρίσκεται με τίποτα)

----------


## xaotikos

Λοιπόν έκανα τις 2 προσθήκες (του Mernion για το run και του Mindfox για τα 2000) και το έκανα pdf.

Το πάω στα tutorials αν είναι. Αν θέλετε να προστεθεί κάτι ή να αλλαχθεί πείτε το εδώ.

----------


## B52

> Αψογα !!!! ,
> 
> Μήπως ξέρεις τι "τρώει" απο πλευράς BW ?


Απο θεμα bandwitch θελει 8 με 10 kb. Παρα πολυ λιγο αλλα το καλο ειναι με prio 1 στο traffing shaping του linux περναει πρωτο, το μονο κακο που εχει το h323 γενικα δηλαδη και στο dialer και στα ATA ειναι οτι κοβεται ευκολα αμα υπαρχουν packet lost....αυτα and happy conections voip...  ::

----------

